# new to on road racing please help!!!



## tthib3685 (Apr 30, 2013)

i have an ofna 1/8 car and the servos are junk any suggestions on good servos to use i was looking at savox but im not sure on speed and torque for on road racing any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Futaba*

FUTABA Servo's are a little more, but FUTABA servos have been around FOREVER and are used by pretty much everyone. Tower Hobbies would have tech support listed under each servo you might search, plus Tower usually offers FREE shipping and other incentives if you spend enough on their site. towerhobbies.com Good luck


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

tthib3685 said:


> i have an ofna 1/8 car and the servos are junk any suggestions on good servos to use i was looking at savox but im not sure on speed and torque for on road racing any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Also, check ebay for some deals on servos.

1/8th scale you need 200+ inch/oz of torque at least and 0.17-0.16 speed.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

RPM said:


> Also, check ebay for some deals on servos.
> 
> 1/8th scale you need 200+ inch/oz of torque at least and 0.17-0.16 speed.


A metal gear servo is a must also. You might like to switch to a metal servo horn also.
You didn't say what vehicle is it or if it is Nitro or Electric. 
Either way, I would suggest you check the front and rear differentials. Some have diff fluid and other are packed with grease. Clean them out well and if you run Nitro start with 3000 wt in the rear and 5000 wt in the front. With Brushless electric, go a little heavier to start. 5000 wt in the rear and 10,000 wt in the front to start. 
If the car is new, the shock oil is very light also. 50 Wt all around is a good starting point.


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

tthib3685 said:


> i have an ofna 1/8 car and the servos are junk any suggestions on good servos to use i was looking at savox but im not sure on speed and torque for on road racing any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Go for digital servos if possible, they are better than other servo's and are often faster. high oz. of torque and if it doubles the brake and throttle function to one servo, replace that one with a high power digital servo as well.....


----------



## winnerscircle (Jun 26, 2013)

tthib3685 said:


> i have an ofna 1/8 car and the servos are junk any suggestions on good servos to use i was looking at savox but im not sure on speed and torque for on road racing any advice would be greatly appreciated.


You can't beat the SAVSC1268. High torque, high voltage (if you are using a lipo receiver pack) and fast.

Lee Muse


----------

